# Silver BMW 330I Ci M-Sport



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

*Silver BMW 330I Ci M-Sport (New pics page 4)*

Hi Guys

Just bought my my new toy and thought i would share some pics:thumb:

The paint is in really good order and really didn't need to much correcting nothing the porter cable and good 3m polish couldn't sort out lol

I went for 2 layers jetseal then some pete's 50/50 being it's silver i was over the moon with the finish. I did want to layer some Zaino Z2 Pro as i have used it on all my cars with great results

For the tyres i normally use Zaino z16 but Alex at Elite told me about Wheelwax Extreme Black so i thought i would give it a try and WOW!!!!! love the finish not greassy at all just total OE look totally recommended

Some pics


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice mate.

I do like the pre-facelift sport E46s.

Look much better than the facelift.

How many miles has it done?

Get some silver indicator bulbs and it will look a treat 

Love the MV1s as well. I used to have them on my old E46. Look fab, but are a bugger to keep clean :lol:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Agreed needs some silvertec bulbs !

Very nice example and clean


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

What's the condition of the interior like?

Those wheels do look immaculate, they must have been refurbished, and refurbished well.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice,

I enjoyed mine, a 330ci m-sport.

Add one of these to it (CAI kit)...it sucks up small people at the side of the road....










I fitted MV2's on 19" (to be a bit different)










Still think its a smart shape, just a same of the image...


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Adam D said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> I do like the pre-facelift sport E46s.
> 
> ...


Cheers Fella:thumb:

It's done 80,000 with FBMWSH the guy i bought it from owned it from new and it was his baby

Thanks will get some silver indicator bulbs in there straight away Oh and your right about the mv1's lol


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Adam D said:


> What's the condition of the interior like?
> 
> Those wheels do look immaculate, they must have been refurbished, and refurbished well.


Adam leather is like new really is mate

Some pics fella
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

A210 AMG Thanks Fella but i'm a bit of a purist lol standard airbox for me

Lovely car to credit to you mate!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely looking interior Mason.

You have bagged yourself a good 'un.

I had one of those CAI kits on my E46 328i and an Eisenmann back box and sound pipe, lol!

It used to sound lovely at full chat, it really did :lol:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Adam D said:


> Lovely looking interior Mason.
> 
> You have bagged yourself a good 'un.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mate

I bet it did sound good can't bet the sound of a straight six:thumb:

Mason


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks lovley mate, Beautiful condition for an 80k car. Good call on keeping the OE airbox too!
Get some Philips silver vision indicator bulbs. And also some new center caps from BMW (the new ones are a new design so won't bubble like the originals) there only £2.50 each.

Just keep on top of the wheels and you will be fine, If you let them go thats when the fun (trouble) starts.

My old one, but it had 32k on the clock.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

The M54 3.0l engine is such a sweet engine.

I have one in my E39 sport and it certainly propels my big, old barge along at a rapid pace. Must be great in a car the weight of an E46.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

some lovely looking BM's here fellas. looking at the condition of them I'm desperate to get my MV1's back on my E46. Just had them refurbished but dont want to put them on untill I've got the time to give the car a full detail in the spring.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice, wheels do look immac


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice....... as others have said, the rims look spanking!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Best. Wheel. Pic. Ever!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Reminds me that I do have a genuine set in my garage.

Must get round to selling them soon. I have looked on ebay before and even though still need refurbishing they still go for pretty good money.

MV1s REALLY suit the pre-facelift and MV2s really suit the facelift. I just prefer the facelift.

Here is my old E46 328i


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

alex163 

Cracking car looks in superb condition and thanks will get some of those bulbs oh and any part numbers for bmw badges for the alloys please

Cheers


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> very nice....... as others have said, the rims look spanking!


Thanks Mat it's getting there slowly :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Adam loving your 328i fella looks a lovely example really does

I just love the mv1's Going to get some jetseal on them tomorrow hopefully make cleaning them a bit better LOL!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That's a great looking 330 Mason, I knew you'd love the Extreme Black, it's become the favourite tyre dressing for many of my customers, myself included.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great car and very nice colour :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Mason said:


> alex163
> 
> Cracking car looks in superb condition and thanks will get some of those bulbs oh and any part numbers for bmw badges for the alloys please
> 
> Cheers


I've not sorry mate, i gave all my invoices etc to the new owner.

If you go to your local BMW garage and ask for the new style center caps (they are a plastic back with a metal bmw roundal that has tabs bent around the plastic back)

Think you can see from this pic the new ones just look that bit neater.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> That's a great looking 330 Mason, I knew you'd love the Extreme Black, it's become the favourite tyre dressing for many of my customers, myself included.. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex

The Extreme Black is just superb and considering the size of the bottle (massive) I won't be using nothing else:thumb:

Thanks again!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

alex163 said:


> I've not sorry mate, i gave all my invoices etc to the new owner.
> 
> If you go to your local BMW garage and ask for the new style center caps (they are a plastic back with a metal bmw roundal that has tabs bent around the plastic back)


No worrys Alex

I have them on order should be in monday bmw just asked for the reg and hey presto:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to post pic and info really appreciated fella

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Mason said:


> I did want to layer some Zaino Z2 Pro as i have used it on all my cars with great results


So why didn't you?

Great work, really good finish.


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice looking car mate - very clean.

If you could post up the price of the centre caps that'd be great - I was quoted £7-8 each so I didn't bother.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

DaKine said:


> So why didn't you?
> 
> Great work, really good finish.


Few on here said best to take off jetseal and the 50/50 first 

But i did not want to LOL!! But i thought sod it, it is going on! on top. So i have today put 3 layers of zfx' z2 pro on and i'm loving it even more i have been using Zaino since 2006 and i'm yet to find a product as good z6 inbetween Z2 looking really bright and wet :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

mike_wall15 said:


> Nice looking car mate - very clean.
> 
> If you could post up the price of the centre caps that'd be great - I was quoted £7-8 each so I didn't bother.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

No problem, I just ordered them today and did not ask price lol will put price up monday with part numbers fella

Hope this helps


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous car mate, very jealous! :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

DaKine said:


> So why didn't you?
> 
> Great work, really good finish.


A few guys said silver really hard to work with and is hard to get a wet look

But i'm getting there Thanks to 6 layers of Zaino z2 pro and z6 & z8 combi all sitting on top of 2 layers of jetseal and 2 layers of petes 50/50

Had some excellent help taking pics from my neighbour another fellow Buffty like myself LOL!!

Heres the pic's...........


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking really nice mate.


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweet ride


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking fantastic, i love these, hoping one day the mrs would see one as a 'sensible' car!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

kryten14 said:


> Looking fantastic, i love these, hoping one day the mrs would see one as a 'sensible' car!


LOL!!! it worked for me mate go for it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't see how there not sensibe 

Decent seating for four people, massive boot. Not bad economy for the size of the engine.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

alex163 said:


> I can't see how there not sensibe
> 
> Decent seating for four people, massive boot. Not bad economy for the size of the engine.


They really do have a massive boot and if driven sensibly then you can get decent MPG

Couldn't agree anymore :thumb:


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

very nice buy chap, i looked into these but a manual MSport 330ci....While it was solid, interior was nice, RWD gave a good feeling...Just didn't give a thrill a R32 did with similar sort of power, ill defiantly get one tho oneday! Cannot beat the drive of a big engined BMW.


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

nice work i did my new 330cd two weeks ago what did you use on the rear diffuser? mine is a little gray at the moment thinking of getting it sprayed gloss black







[/URL] [/IMG]







[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Stuart1441 said:


> nice work i did my new 330cd two weeks ago what did you use on the rear diffuser? mine is a little gray at the moment thinking of getting it sprayed gloss black


Hi Mate

Your sport looks stunning :thumb:

On my rear diffuser i used CG Jetseal 109 it's had 3 layers and is really wet looking and works a treat

Hope that helps


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

kash said:


> very nice buy chap, i looked into these but a manual MSport 330ci....While it was solid, interior was nice, RWD gave a good feeling...Just didn't give a thrill a R32 did with similar sort of power, ill defiantly get one tho oneday! Cannot beat the drive of a big engined BMW.


Good news Mate!!

I can not agree more i have had cosworths etc im really glad i had them but i always wanted a sport it just ticks all the boxs and just fits in my life so well

Good luck i'm sure you will love it when your ready mate :thumb: :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## a8kuc (Jan 21, 2007)

My effort. Sorry about poor phone pics. 


































We could make this the E46 appreciation thread !? :wave:

Topaz blue looks gorgeous when clean, a bit crap when its dirty though. 
Just wanted to know... firstly, what do you guys use on window seals and rubstrips etc? (you coupe boys dont have to worry about these ) 
Also, my tailpipes need a proper clean and polish, as you can see. I tried to clean tips with some fine wire wool, but it just brought up light oxidation, which is brown obviously - not good. Any ideas how to get rid of this?

PS. Desperately hunting some genuine MV2's. Anyone know of any going for sale..


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks in mint condition, great stuff.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

**** car, proper ******s cars!

Yes I am trolling, I own one 

Awesome awesome awesome cars.

Keep an eye on the suspension and coolant set up. They are made of cheese


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

a8kuc said:


> We could make this the E46 appreciation thread !? :wave:
> 
> Topaz blue looks gorgeous when clean, a bit crap when its dirty though.
> Just wanted to know... firstly, what do you guys use on window seals and rubstrips etc? (you coupe boys dont have to worry about these )
> ...


Hi Mate

Lovely car that, you have done a cracking job :thumb:

I used 1200 wet and dry sand paper on the exhaust tips then some autosol and the come up like new 

Hope that helps


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

ipwn said:


> **** car, proper ******s cars!
> 
> Yes I am trolling, I own one
> 
> ...


Spot on mate couldn't agree more

I have alway loved the 330ci Sports :thumb: They really are built to last and at the price range alot of car for the money


----------



## a8kuc (Jan 21, 2007)

Mason said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Lovely car that, you have done a cracking job :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers, will try that. Your 2dr is absolutely mint. I wish my alloys were that pristine... the dreaded corrosion has set in, not to mention the scuffs that are already there.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice examples. Both of these are lovely Im trying to get my friend into the idea of sorting His out 

This thread will help cheers guys


----------



## a8kuc (Jan 21, 2007)

alex12 said:


> That looks in mint condition, great stuff.


Cheers but, ahem... it really isnt!! Wheels could do with a refurb... car needs some paint correction (swirls) and both nearside doors have small carpark dents aplenty, not to mention the dent in the n/s rear wheelarch.Still, its a 90k car, so its not bad considering, and it does still come up beautifully after a good detail.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

a8kuc said:


> Cheers, will try that. Your 2dr is absolutely mint. I wish my alloys were that pristine... the dreaded corrosion has set in, not to mention the scuffs that are already there.


No worrys at all Mate :thumb:

I'm just waiting for the rain to stop so i can get to work on it crapy english weather LOL!!

Best to get the alloys refurbed then keep on top of them. MV1'S are a real ***** to keep clean though


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My brothers 330i has just clocked up 240,000miles and is still going strong, regular oil changes is his secret, every 6k he drops the oil and changes the filter. Then every 12k it goes to the local specialist for a service plus he changes the auto and diff oil every 25k.

However, he does not look after it paintwork wise and uses the local auto wash, I have offered loads of times but he is not interested, he prefers it dirty.

BTW lovely motor mate and good depth for silver.


----------



## a8kuc (Jan 21, 2007)

Mason said:


> No worrys at all Mate :thumb:
> 
> I'm just waiting for the rain to stop so i can get to work on it crapy english weather LOL!!
> 
> Best to get the alloys refurbed then keep on top of them. MV1'S are a real ***** to keep clean though


Yeh, too right, gives you serious arm ache cleaning these things. Best, as you say, not to let the brake dust build up too much. I've been thinking about a refurb, but then i want to get MV2's asap, so perhaps not. 

Oh btw, tried cleaning my exhaust tips today. Apparently what i thought was oxidation is the copper plating, so some idiot has tried cleaning them with some coarse wire wool or something and rubbed the chrome off. :wall: Really annoyed, cos i cant do anything about it other than buy a new back box.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Crap news on the exhaust mate are you sure you can't get new tips?

and as for the mv1's i find 2 layers of jetseal does the trick just wash's off with ease


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

I sold this car and really miss it but god it's good seeing the pics again!!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great looking car mate those wheels look in much better condition than mine


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

littlejack said:


> Great looking car mate those wheels look in much better condition than mine


Thanks mate alloys where clean i was just lucky i think lol! Yours look stunning just love the e46 shape love the colour to must rare that?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah the colour is really rare went to the BMW festival at gaydon a few weeks ago and did'nt see a single one the same out of thousands.. Have a look at this site if you like the E46.. www.e46zone.com

steve


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Steve

Yeah have not seen that colour before but really suites the E46 been on the zone for a while i sold my car to a guy on there username Koolvin 

do miss it


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Not seen you on there will keep an eye out for you in the future.. only just jioned it myself still getting too know the guys on there

steve


----------



## Daniel-son (Feb 16, 2011)

alex163 said:


> And also some new center caps from BMW (the new ones are a new design so won't bubble like the originals) there only £2.50 each.


£2.50? They're like £30 odd for a set of 4 from BMW for the new ones, from a main dealer. Anyone know where you can get them cheaper?



Stuart1441 said:


> what did you use on the rear diffuser? mine is a little gray at the moment thinking of getting it sprayed gloss black


I used Megs Endurance tyre gel on mine, looks fantastic, really deep glossy black. Works well on tyres as well of course!


----------



## Karl88 (Jan 30, 2011)

looking good mate


----------

